# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] Panasat 990 και 1110

## ntamvakeras

Καλησπέρα. Έχω 2 δέκτες panasat 990 και 1110 από συνδέσεις της nova παλιές. Και τώρα έχω nova. Τους σύνδεσα με τη κεραία που έχω τώρα για αναζήτηση ελεύθερων καναλιών αλλά δε βρίσκουν τίποτα. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει? Επίσης μπορεί κάποιος από αυτούς να πάρει κάποια ερωτική κάρτα? Ευχαριστω

----------


## manolo

Φίλε μου είναι αρκετά παλιά μοντέλα. Εκτός της NOVA που έχει αλλάξει κωδικοποίηση και μέθοδο κρυπτογράφησης (πάντρεμα κάρτας και δέκτη) και όλα σχεδόν τα κανάλια ελεύθερα και μη έχουν αλλάξει τρόπους μετάδοσης, τα περισσότερα έχουν μεταπηδήσει στο πρότυπο DVB-S2 (ενώ οι 2 αυτοί δέκτες ήταν DVB-S), για κάρτες άλλες σύγχρονες να παίξουν σε αυτούς το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά απίθανο, οπότε με λίγα λόγια αμφιβάλλω αν καταφέρεις κάτι.

----------


## ntamvakeras

Το θέμα είναι ότι πριν τον κάνω reset έπαιζε κάποια ελεύθερα καναλια

----------


## manolo

Πότε τον έκανες reset και για ποιό λόγο;

----------


## ntamvakeras

Τον έκανα reset γιατί δεν έπιανε καθόλου σήμα. Διάβασα κι αυτό εδώ και είπα να κάνω δοκιμή. Τους δέκτες όπως σου είπα τους βρήκα τυχαία και είπα να δω αν μπορώ να τους κάνω κάτι ή να τους βάλω στηλ τηλεόραση του πατέρα μου. 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...D-Panasat-1110

----------


## manolo

Αν παρατήρησες φίλε μου, το thread αυτό είναι του 2009. Από τότε μέχρι τώρα τα πράγματα στα δορυφορικά έχουν αλλάξει κατά πολύ. Η NOVA καταρχήν έχει αλλάξει 2 φορές μοντέλο, το 2013 άλλαξε κωδικοποίηση στη μετάδοσή της και νομίζω λίγο αργότερα άλλαξε και πρωτόκολλο κρυπτογράφησης και όπως σου ανέφερα (πάντρεμα κάρτας και δέκτη) και παραπάνω πάρα πολλά κανάλια πλέον πήγαν σε πρωτόκολλο DVB-S2. Δεν ξέρω αν μπορέσεις να καταφέρεις κάτι..

----------

xani (12-04-20)

----------


## ntamvakeras

Ο panasat 1110 είναι Dvb-s η s2?

----------


## manolo

DVB-S. Επίσης η διασύνδεσή του με την TV είναι μόνο με SCART ή RCA.

----------


## OBIVAN1

> Φίλε μου είναι αρκετά παλιά μοντέλα. Εκτός της NOVA που έχει αλλάξει κωδικοποίηση και μέθοδο κρυπτογράφησης (πάντρεμα κάρτας και δέκτη) και όλα σχεδόν τα κανάλια ελεύθερα και μη έχουν αλλάξει τρόπους μετάδοσης, τα περισσότερα έχουν μεταπηδήσει στο πρότυπο DVB-S2 (ενώ οι 2 αυτοί δέκτες ήταν DVB-S), για κάρτες άλλες σύγχρονες να παίξουν σε αυτούς το θεωρώ εξαιρετικά απίθανο, οπότε με λίγα λόγια αμφιβάλλω αν καταφέρεις κάτι.


Γειά σου αγαπητέ manolo. 
Το πεδίομέτρο  TRIMAX 2500 που έχω από ότι είδα δεν μου δίνει σήματα από τρανσπορτερ που έχουν κανάλια με στάνταρ DVB S2. Προσπάθησα για οτετιβι 9Ε να πιάσω το κανάλι βουλής που είναι ελεύθερο 12054 H 27500 DVB S2. Μάταια όμως ΑΝτι αυτού πιάνει σήμα από τον τρανσπ με ένδειξη 9E 11996V 27500 DVB S. Εκεί δείχνει κάτι κινέζικα κανάλια . Με αυτό τον τρόπο θα δείχνει το οτετιβι στον αποκωδι/τη?. Για αγορά αλλού πεδίομέτρου προς το παρών βλέπουμε. 
Ευχαριστω

----------

